# Front mount motor mystery



## Cheezer (Oct 21, 2018)

Any idea what this is, manufacturer, homemade, cant find any identifying marks other than Tillotson carb?
Thanks for looking











Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon (Oct 21, 2018)

Maybe Ohlsson and Rice?


----------



## bike (Oct 22, 2018)

@bricycle


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2018)

It's a Duncan. wanna spare powerhead?


----------



## Cheezer (Oct 22, 2018)

bricycle said:


> It's a Duncan. wanna spare powerhead?



Thank Bri, I figured you would nail it down. I just watched a video but couldn't find much other info about Duncan?
Thanks again. 
Dave


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2018)

Thinking early/ mid 50's, https://mikeybikes.com/ had had one (so. side of Chicago)


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2018)

Mine has flywheel trim cover, carb, nice cond. sell to you for what I have in her $140.00 free shipping. Just want to go to good home.


----------



## Cheezer (Oct 22, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Mine has flywheel trim cover, carb, nice cond. sell to you for what I have in her $140.00 free shipping. Just want to go to good home.




I am driving right now I'll get back to you later thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2018)

no worries.


----------

